# Engineer Looking For Vacancies



## ItchyFeet (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I'm a new member looking for some advice. I'm keen to emigrate to Canada from Northern Ireland with my partner and my little girl and I want to sound out the jobs market. 

I'm a civil engineer with a background in railways and I was just looking for a decent canadian website advertising construction/rail orientated job vacancies.

Is it better to start the emigration process then find work, or vice versa?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Itchy, just wanted to suggest you also check out another forum -britishexpats dot com - click on Discussion Forum, then Canada
Don't know if you've run across this forum but it's excellent , someone might be able to help you out.


----------



## ItchyFeet (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I'll check out the site. Thanks again.


----------



## cbelanger82 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Jobs*

Hi, 
I can't post URLs since I'm a new member but these website should give you a good idea of what's available and how much it pays...

You can try:

www dot monster dot ca
www dot jobboom dot com
or the government website where you'll find a section for jobs (or service canada):
canada dot gc dot ca


PS: We do have railways in Canada, but it is not as popular as in Europe. 

Good luck!


----------



## ItchyFeet (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks. I appreciate you help.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

CN Rail (Canadian railway). Canadian National In Ontario: GO Transit Home Page, VIA Rail Canada / Travel, vacations and train tours


----------

